# Karpfenlaus



## Evil06 (26. Dezember 2008)

Habe Gestern mit entsetzen fesstellen müssen dass meine Forellen die ich in meinem Teich gefangen habe teilweise stark mit Karpfenläusen überseht waren. Muss ich jetzt damit rechnen daß mir mein ganzer Bestand ex geht wenn ich nicht ablasse und kalke?? Habe vor 2 Monaten schon einige Verluste an Giebeln gehabt... Weiß aber nicht ob die K-Laus verursacher war...


----------



## BlackLions (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenlaus*

Hallo,

Deine Lage ist ernst.
Die KL verursacht Wunden die anfällig für Bakterien und Pilze sind. Das wird Deinen Bestand erheblich dezimieren.
Wenn möglich muss der gesamte Besatz an Fischen raus sonst findet die KL immer wieder einen "Wirt". Ohne Wirtsfische überlebt die KL meist nur 4-5 Tage, dann stibt sie. 
Es gibt einige chemische Mittel zur Bekämpfung, z.B. Trichlorphon, aber die sind sehr fragwürdig als "Medikament".|kopfkrat
Eine Nachfrage bei einem Tierarzt oder bei Deiner Fischereibehörde könnte ebenfalls hilfreich sein.#6
Nur mit Teich ablassen und kalken wird Dir nicht geholfen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Evil06 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenlaus*

Wie soll ich das verstehen? Was muss denn noch gemacht werden ausser ablassen und kalken?


----------



## Timmie (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenlaus*

Ich würde einfach den Bestand verringern. 
Ich nehme an, dass Du den Teich zu dicht besetzt hast.
Je mehr Tiere sich je m² tummeln, desto einfacher machst Du es der KL......

Wenn Du sie komplett vernichten möchtest, must Du den Teich kalken oder Mittel verwenden, die sonst in der Viezucht eingesetzt werden um die Ställe zu desinfizieren. Damit tötest Du dann alles im Teich, was einen "Panzer" trägt; also auch nützlicher Krebse und Flöhe...

..... also der beste Weg ist die Besatzdichte Deiner Teichgröße anpassen.


----------



## BlackLions (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenlaus*



Evil06 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das verstehen? Was muss denn noch gemacht werden ausser ablassen und kalken?




Hallo,

wasser ablassen und kalken reicht nicht aus. Der ganze Teich sollte desinfiziert werden um das KL Problem zu lösen.
Um Deine Forellen zu erhalten müssen die in einer speziellen Medikamentenlösung gebadet werden. Das setzt vorraus, den gesamtem Bestand abzufischen.
Die Behandlung und Desinfektion sollte bei dem derzeitigen Wetter kein Problem sein.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Evil06 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenlaus*

Wie bzw mit was desinfiziere ich denn den Teich und welche Schritte muss ich dafür tun?  Die Forellen will ich nach dem ablassen direkt abschlagen, von den läusen befreien und räuchern.   Die Karpfen und die Weissfische will ich in 2 x 1000 Liter Becken hältern und vorher in diesem Kaliumpermanganat oder wie das heißt baden....  Wenn ich den Teich ablasse will ich auch gleich entschlammen und den Boden mit Kies auffüllen. Oder würdet ihr mir davon abraten?  Wo bekomme ich Kalk und Desinfektionsmittel her, wie teuer ist das und wielange muss das wirken bevor ich den Kies draufschütte und den Zulauf wieder freigebe?  Wie läuft das mit den Wasserpflanzen? Überleben die das ganze?  Und, nein der Teich ist in einem normalen verhältnis besetzt, der Teich ist ca. 600 quadratmeter groß und ca 1,80 Tief. Zulauf von einer Quelle und Mönch vorhanden. Darunter befindet sich eine ca. 50 cm tiefe Schlammschicht. An dem Teich wurde entschlammungstechnisch ca. 10-15 Jahre nichts gemacht...  In dem Teich sind 40 Forellen, 20 Karpfen und Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Giebel.  Vielen Dank für die Antworten, mache mir echte Sorgen :-(


----------



## don-chuan (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Karpfenlaus*

Also bei deiner Teichgröße die du angibtst denke ich nicht das bei dir ein "Überbesatz" vorhanden ist.Das du die Forellen gleich Abschlagen willst ist wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung da sie das Baden in der Kalklauge nicht so gut wegstecken wie z.B Karpfen...
Zum Thema Kalken
Kalkart:Branntkalk ungelöscht.
In Verbindung mit Wasser bildet sich eine Lauge, die Krankheitserreger und Parasiten abtöten kann. Die Desinfektionswirkung beginnt erst ab Ausbringunsmengen von 2000-3000Kg Branntkalk pro ha Wasserfläche. Sie ist umso intensiver, je kälter es ist.
Damit sich die Lauge bilden kann wird nach dem Abfischen auf den feuchten Schlamm gekalkt.Der Teich wird dann etwa ein bis zwei Wochen etwas angestaut,damit die Lauge auf den Boden wirken kann.

Die Fische die wieder Besetzt werden müssen auf jeden fall "gebadet" werden.
Am besten wäre es wenn du die Fische nach der Behandlung wo anders Überwindern könntest 1.weil deine 2x 1000 Liter zu klein sind für die Fische und 2. weil der teich dann mal anstandig ausfrieren könnte das kommt auch dem Schlammabbau zugute.

Viel Erfolg dabei
mfg Don-chuan


----------



## Evil06 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenlaus*

Hab nochmal eine Frage zu den Wasserpflanzen... Wenn der Teich trocken liegt bzw gekalkt wird, gehen die dann nicht kaputt? Falls ja, was mache ich mit den Pflanzen?


----------



## don-chuan (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenlaus*

#hHm das ist ne gute Frage#q
Also ich weis aufjedenfall das man Kalkstickstoff zur Pflanzenbeseitigung im Teich benutzt da andere Mittel schlichtweg verboten sind.
Also bei mir sind die Planzen wieder gekommen nach der normalen Bodenkalkung, da bei dir aber eine Desinfektionskalkung mit erheblich größeren Ausbringungsmengen notwendig ist,solltest du eventuell ein paar Planzen austechen und in einem andrem teich hältern.
Also kurz gesagt ich denk die Planzen sind danach im Ar...:m

Naja viel Erfolg


----------



## Evil06 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenlaus*

hm, na gut, bleibt mir dann ja nichts anderers übrig... Danke ;-)


----------



## Bachi (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenlaus*

Habe 2 Teiche, 3500 m² und 700 m², und auch ab und zu Probleme mit der K.laus! Ich tauche beim Abfischen die Fische (Karpfen, Schleien) ca. 10 min in Kaliumpermanganat-Lösung: keine Fischverluste- alle K.läuse tot!
Neu-Eintrag von K.läusen durch Wildenten o.ä. sowie im Schlamm und Restwasser verbliebene K.läuse ist natürlich nicht zu verhindern. Der Befall mit K.läusen ist natürlich von der Besatzdichte abhängig und bei hohem Besatz auch hoch.

Gruß Bachi


----------



## Kisters (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenlaus*



don-chuan schrieb:


> #hHm das ist ne gute Frage#q
> Also ich weis aufjedenfall das man Kalkstickstoff zur Pflanzenbeseitigung im Teich benutzt da andere Mittel schlichtweg verboten sind.
> Also bei mir sind die Planzen wieder gekommen nach der normalen Bodenkalkung, da bei dir aber eine Desinfektionskalkung mit erheblich größeren Ausbringungsmengen notwendig ist,solltest du eventuell ein paar Planzen austechen und in einem andrem teich hältern.
> Also kurz gesagt ich denk die Planzen sind danach im Ar...:m
> ...


 
Moin,

wer sagt denn das an den Pflanzen keine Eier der K-Läuse hängen? Ich würde gänzlich auf die Pflanzen verzichten, kalken und gut is. 

Dein Hauptproblem ist der Schlamm im Teich, hier ist doch vermutlich die Brutstätte der K-Läuse. Die Kalklösung kann gar nicht so tief einwirken um alle Parasiten zu vernichten.

Du solltest erst den Schlamm aus dem Teich entfernen und anschließend kalken.

Gruß
Kisters


----------



## 54fs (4. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenlaus*

hallo evil06.habe mich gerade im forum angemeldet und dein problem von 2009 mit der karpfenlaus verfolgt. wie ist dies ausgegangen,hast du die karpfenlaus wegbekommen und wie?habe gerade gleiches problem,forellen habe ich bis auf ein paar mit dem kescher rausgefangen und abgeschlagen.wie aber kann ich meinen karpfen helfen.vor allem wie verhindere ich ein ausbreiten der laus beim fische umsetzen.bin für deine/eure hilfe sehr dankbar.54fs


----------



## 54fs (4. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenlaus*



Bachi schrieb:


> Habe 2 Teiche, 3500 m² und 700 m², und auch ab und zu Probleme mit der K.laus! Ich tauche beim Abfischen die Fische (Karpfen, Schleien) ca. 10 min in Kaliumpermanganat-Lösung: keine Fischverluste- alle K.läuse tot!
> Neu-Eintrag von K.läusen durch Wildenten o.ä. sowie im Schlamm und Restwasser verbliebene K.läuse ist natürlich nicht zu verhindern. Der Befall mit K.läusen ist natürlich von der Besatzdichte abhängig und bei hohem Besatz auch hoch.
> 
> Gruß Bachi


hallo. habe auch problem mit der karpfenlaus.das mit kaliumpermanganat habe ich schon gehört.dosierung 1% oder? aber wie lange darf man die karpfen tauchen? und wenn man sie dann in den gleichen teich setzt sind sie dann immun oder setzt sich die laus wieder fest. 54fs


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (5. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenlaus*

Schaut hier!
Hier findet ihr alles über Parasiten!

http://www.teichwirtschaftsforum.de/viewforum.php?f=1


----------



## 54fs (5. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenlaus*

danke für deinen tipp. habe es schon ein paarmal versucht in dieses forum zu kommen, klappt irgendwie nicht.trotzdem danke nochmal 54fs#c


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (7. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfenlaus*

Also bei mir geht der Link!

Gieb einfach mal: www.teichwirtschaftsforum.de   ein.


----------

